# Unipac Micro Gravel



## Geraint (15 Nov 2013)

I’ve used about 12kg of Unipac Black Micro Gravel on top of my JBL nutrient substrate for my first ever tank (50 gallon, 3 foot long). I picked this gravel because the smaller sized grains seem to be what’s recommended for plants, and it looks nice and more natural than the more larger gravel types, and the plants are growing fine. However, now that I’ve reached the stage where I’m planning the fish load, I have a concern.

I’ve read that you cant keep bottom feeding fish with sharp edged gravel.

As this is my first tank, I’m not sure if the type of gravel I have is suitable. The edges do look sharp, however not sharp enough to cut or even mark me when squeezed. I could probably walk over it without any bother.
I’m not sure what it’s made of, as there’s no description on the bag.

Does anyone have any experience with this type of gravel and bottom feeders?
I was hoping to stock the tank with Corydoras pygmaeus and Bristlenose Pleco

Hope someone can help


----------



## darren636 (16 Nov 2013)

ideally, pygmy cory need sand /soil.  the grain size is pretty small-they should be ok.   when you get the fish keep an eye on their barbels, infection is possible with large gravel.


----------



## Geraint (16 Nov 2013)

I might buy a bag of 10kg black sand, and spread that over the micro gravel where there's no plants (exposed micro gravel)... thanks for the reply.


----------



## three-fingers (16 Nov 2013)

Bristlenose plecs and other sucker catfish don't mind (they feed off hard surfaces), however _Corydoras_ wouldn't be ideal.  As above you would need to keep a very close eye on their barbels! To enable them to feed naturally by digging in the substrate you would need some area of sand really.

 Personally I kept corys on smooth gravel in my early days in the hobby, but vowed never to do so again after seeing them behave so differently on sand substrates, especially during feeding time!


----------



## Geraint (16 Nov 2013)

thats dissapointing. . I was clinging to the hope that because I had micro gravel, it would be fine enough for the _Corydora._ I’ve been to beaches with sand grains the same size as this gravel. I’d think its small enough to dig into, but my main concern was the texture. It’s not as smooth as I’d like and I’m not sure how it’d effect them.

I have read on another post that some1 had kept corydora on unipac’s micro gravel without any issue. I haven’t given up all hope. As I mentioned in the above post. I might dig out all the gravel that’s not been planted on and replace with black sand, or cover the existing gravel with about 1cm of sand. It'd only cost another £10..


----------



## sa80mark (16 Nov 2013)

Imo I wouldnt worry about it, all 3 of the dwarf cory species are much more mid water fish than other corys, yes they do feed off the bottom but ireally wouldn't worry to much,  topping the gravel with the sand will work in the short term but it will soon start migrating under the gravel


----------



## Geraint (16 Nov 2013)

Hi sa80mark. 

i thought over time, the larger gravel pieces migrate to the bottom (because they're a little heavier) while the finer pieces rise to the top? i'm probably wrong. just something i read.


----------



## sa80mark (16 Nov 2013)

Generally the smaller pieces end up at the bottom


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2013)

IMHO water quality and a clean substrate in a planted tank plus good numbers will keep your Corries happy, I've kept them on various substrates with no issue. Obviously try and make sure the substrate is rounded not sharp. As mark stated Pygmy Corries spend a lot of time mid water though they do rummage for food. Softer water is beneficial for them to breed and thrive.


----------



## darren636 (16 Nov 2013)

The unipac sounds small enough. Give it a go


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2013)

You could consider unipac Limpopo sand as oppose the micro gravel little smaller and smoother but still black ( slightly greyish)


----------



## Geraint (16 Nov 2013)

tim -
the limpopo sand is what i've been looking at. I'll take as much of the micro gravel out as possible without disturbing the nutrient sand below, and replace with the black limpopo sand. i'll only be able to do this in the open areas (front) of the tank though as i have a few plnats growing about the place, and i dont want to dig them up. if over time, the micro gravel thats left starts appearing on the surface, i'll use a small tea sive to keep the top 1-2 cm fine.

I wont be looking at buying the fish until the new year, so plenty of time to potch about with things. I'm just researching the fish and making a list of what i want. In hindsight, I should have picked the fish, and then built the tank around them.

thanks for the help.
I have a good idea of what needs to be done now.


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2013)

Geraint said:


> tim -
> the limpopo sand is what i've been looking at. I'll take as much of the micro gravel out as possible without disturbing the nutrient sand below, and replace with the black limpopo sand. i'll only be able to do this in the open areas (front) of the tank though as i have a few plnats growing about the place, and i dont want to dig them up. if over time, the micro gravel thats left starts appearing on the surface, i'll use a small tea sive to keep the top 1-2 cm fine.
> 
> I wont be looking at buying the fish until the new year, so plenty of time to potch about with things. I'm just researching the fish and making a list of what i want. In hindsight, I should have picked the fish, and then built the tank around them.
> ...


Hindsight is a wonderful tool  in hindsight I'd have found ukaps a year earlier and saved a fair few hundred quid  it made me better equipped to work with what I had though mate, and I vehemently believe you will provide a healthier life style by providing a well looked after planted tank, your on the right forum for advice mate.


----------



## Geraint (19 Nov 2013)

just to update.

Just ordered the 25Kg unipac aquarium silver sand, 150 µ to 250 µ, (Not to be mixed up with the standard silver sand which is a little bigger), for £18... my third attempt at gravel.. mistakes are expensive. When you've spent more money on gravel than the plants and tank combined, you know you've messed up, lol. I was going to buy the black sand, but it costs £10 more and the grains are a little bigger. plus, corries apparently prefer lighter substrate (apparently)... it should be arriving on saturday, at which time i have the fun taks of trying to take out the black micro gravel and replacing it with this sand.

I've been reading horror stories of fish eating the micro gravel and it cutting up their insides. so a little paranoied now. The Micro gravel is 2-4mm coated silica, and does have sharp edges (no natter how much i try and convince myself it doesnt)...


----------



## Alastair (19 Nov 2013)

I wouldnt worry about it too much. Im using unipacs samoa fine in my set up and planning to have corys in. 
I have previously used (many moons ago) unipacs black micro gravel with corys and they were fine


----------



## ghostsword (20 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> I wouldnt worry about it too much. Im using unipacs samoa fine in my set up and planning to have corys in.
> I have previously used (many moons ago) unipacs black micro gravel with corys and they were fine




I used unipac with a shoal of corydoras for a year or so.. no issues.. the barbels were ok, and so were they..


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Nov 2013)

ghostsword said:


> I used unipac with a shoal of corydoras for a year or so.. no issues.. the barbels were ok, and so were they..


 
Yes same here in my last 2 scapes and corys were fine and thriving


----------



## Geraint (21 Nov 2013)

Thanks.
Very relieved that my tank won’t be a death pit for corries, lol.
I have already ordered the sand now though, so I might as well make them a decent sized sand pit to play in 
I've learnt my lesson anyway. research the fish first, and then plan the tank around them.


----------



## three-fingers (21 Nov 2013)

Happy to hear, the corys will love the sand . You will see them digging and playing in the sand, and being able to sift it through their gills and dig their barbels into it, so they can forage the way their instincts are telling them  .


----------

